# Blood



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My male Dutchie is dripping a little blood from the penis. It's been going on for 3 or 4 days. It took me a while to figured out which dog was having the problem. 

There are no other symptoms. 

I have been exercising him more than normal. 

Any ideas?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

could be passing a stone, or a prostate infection, among other things. I think prostate infection is pretty common, I'd take him to the vet.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I second Susan's advice. I had a dog that was bleeding, so I brought him in thinking infection. Turned out to be worse case scenario...prostate cancer. He was a fairly young neutered (not by choice)APBT. Amazing dog he was.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hopefully he just whacked his pee pee. 

Seriously though I wouldn't mess with it go get it checked out and hopefully it is nothing. A friend I know her male dog had brucellosis and one of the symptoms was blood in urine as well.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay I saw the vet. 

After they did blood work, they put him on antibiotics. 

Cost $228 bucks. I take my kid to the medical doctor for less. WTF

After I saw the bill I asked how much would they have charged to put him down. It was less money 

They didn't think I was funny.☺


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay I saw the vet.
> 
> After they did blood work, they put him on antibiotics.
> 
> ...


 Lucky for the dog you didn't ask that question first!!! Lee how can they not appreciate that finely tuned sense of humor of yours? Anyway so it sounds like it's an infection?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lucky for the dog you didn't ask that question first!!! Lee how can they not appreciate that finely tuned sense of humor of yours? Anyway so it sounds like it's an infection?


Yeah I hope. They start with treating a infection. It still could be cancer but it's doubtful. They said he should be neutered or the infection will probably come back again.

. The prostrate is enlaged. 

I also said to the receptionist "So killing him is cheaper that curing him."☺

She didn't answer me for some reason!

Neutering is another $200 if I do it within 30 days. If I wait it is $260 because they need to do the blood work again.

Bend over, Lee!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My first PSD had prostate problems. He was on some very strong (and expensive) antibiotics for awhile but in the end he had to be neutered. It didn't affect his drive at all.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay I saw the vet.
> 
> After they did blood work, they put him on antibiotics.
> 
> ...



Find out if your medical doctor will take canine patients. :wink: 

Ask if they will let you handle putting the other dogs down in exchange for their services. :-o

I'm thinking you'll save beaucoup money. 8-[8-[ :-\"


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

are you living anywhere near a military base? your status as a Veteran entitles you to the services of the animal clinic--if the base is big enough to have one...even Hanscom Air Force base near us has one and my husband claims it's pretty small. they have MINIMAL hours, like 4 hours a day, but they do everything at cost so spaying and neutering are extremely cheap, there's almost no exam fee and all the costs are quoted to you upfront.
the bad news is that you have to be available to make the scant hours of operation and the one near us does not do big time surgery, just the basics...still, it'd cost you quite a bit less, i bet.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> are you living anywhere near a military base? your status as a Veteran entitles you to the services of the animal clinic--if the base is big enough to have one...even Hanscom Air Force base near us has one and my husband claims it's pretty small. they have MINIMAL hours, like 4 hours a day, but they do everything at cost so spaying and neutering are extremely cheap, there's almost no exam fee and all the costs are quoted to you upfront.
> the bad news is that you have to be available to make the scant hours of operation and the one near us does not do big time surgery, just the basics...still, it'd cost you quite a bit less, i bet.


Didn't know that! 

And I know almost everything about VA.

There's a AF base outside of Phoenix. I will check it out Monday.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Lee
vet care on DOD bases is really not connected to the VA

DOD needs to care for mwd's and that is how the bases are set up
- wide range of services that are or aren't available to families
- lot depends on the availability of the ARMY vets who do 99% of mwd care
- definitely worth making some phone calls to check out what is out there
- how much "family" care for pets is available is based on a lot of things, but the mwd's are the priority. which means that the spay/neuter lists can sometimes be long ones since it's on a "space A" basis

we have a big problem here in Japan, where one Army vet has to cover Kadena (Okinawa), Iwakuni, Atsugi and Sasebo. he or she is constantly traveling and only minimal stuff is available by the vet techs when the doc is not in town. some Army docs will let their techs do more stuff when they are not there; all depends on their relationship with the vet techs
- they do sell supplies, but all are cheaper for me to buy online here in Japan...go figure :-(
- our base tried to hire a local Ja vet to get a full time doc, but they wouldn't pay enuff to keep one very long (navy clinics are funded thru the Welfare and Rec department)

- most base vet clinics will require a basic workup and exam b4 they will do anything. dog has to get a "medical record" and get entered into the system 

i'd still check around ... you might get lucky
good luck and hope it's only an infection


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Lee
> vet care on DOD bases is really not connected to the VA
> 
> DOD needs to care for mwd's and that is how the bases are set up
> ...


I was going to contact the base and call around here as well.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just checked and the Humane Society right here locally does it. 

Without anathesa $100 bucks........kidding!

Anyway they gave the price right on their website $100.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

by the way ... i'm curious

assuming you are talking about a standard "nut removal" ....
are you neutering to prevent prostrate cancer ?
i thought neutering would not necessarily prevent it


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> by the way ... i'm curious
> 
> assuming you are talking about a standard "nut removal" ....
> are you neutering to prevent prostrate cancer ?
> i thought neutering would not necessarily prevent it


They told me the infection would probably come back over and over until I neutered him.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They told me the infection would probably come back over and over until I neutered him.


 
That's what I dealt with, with the dog I mentioned, and he was neutered young. It was prostate cancer he had, despite being neutered. Not saying your boy has cancer...just what my nutless boy went through.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prolly gonna turn into a real cuddle bug once you de nut him....................................:-k NAAAAAAW! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

rick smith said:


> by the way ... i'm curious
> 
> assuming you are talking about a standard "nut removal" ....
> are you neutering to prevent prostrate cancer ?
> i thought neutering would not necessarily prevent it



My boy had chronic enlarged/imflamed prostate. He was on numerous cycles of the antibiotic, Baytril. They stopped working on him and he was neutered. Problem went away. JME.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was going to contact the base and call around here as well.


i didn't mean to imply that base vet services were attached to the VA, only meant that you'd be allowed on any military base to use their Commissary, gym facilities, PX, etc. 
i don't know if it would get any better than 100$, though--that is pretty reasonable!
i hope your boy feels better--wonder how your female will respond when he start smelling so very different!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i didn't mean to imply that base vet services were attached to the VA, only meant that you'd be allowed on any military base to use their Commissary, gym facilities, PX, etc.
> i don't know if it would get any better than 100$, though--that is pretty reasonable!
> i hope your boy feels better--wonder how your female will respond when he start smelling so very different!


I understood, Catherine. 

I wish the base was closer than a couple of hours. We used the commissary when we were in Colorado. Super cheap!

They gave him antibiotics and pain meds. He never showed any symptoms but I've been giving them to him anyway. 

He sure sleeps a lot now.☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> My boy had chronic enlarged/imflamed prostate. He was on numerous cycles of the antibiotic, Baytril. They stopped working on him and he was neutered. Problem went away. JME.


I will get him in next week after my old lady leaves for the summer to do the new store in CR.

I hope it takes care of the problem.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i hope the vet gave you a thorough explanation of why removing balls stops infections from reocurring.

sorry, but i've been down on vets since one killed my dog and required payment for providing a "service" that was NOT requested :-(

don't want to start a debate, but i have heard a lot of vets over the years who have said spaying and neutering cures many things, both physical and mental ](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I haven't noticed any blood droplets since the day after I started the medication.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

rick smith said:


> i hope the vet gave you a thorough explanation of why removing balls stops infections from reocurring.
> 
> sorry, but i've been down on vets since one killed my dog and required payment for providing a "service" that was NOT requested :-(
> 
> don't want to start a debate, but i have heard a lot of vets over the years who have said spaying and neutering cures many things, both physical and mental ](*,)


I concur


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

rick smith said:


> i hope the vet gave you a thorough explanation of why removing balls stops infections from reocurring.
> 
> sorry, but i've been down on vets since one killed my dog and required payment for providing a "service" that was NOT requested :-(
> 
> don't want to start a debate, but i have heard a lot of vets over the years who have said spaying and neutering cures many things, both physical and mental ](*,)


 I agree with this but seeing as it was a city owned dog I had to go with the program. No say so in the matter. I definately didn't want my boy to lose his boys.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I understand you guys but this was his second urinary track infection in 10 months. 

I suspect it's time for neutering.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

rick smith said:


> don't want to start a debate, but i have heard a lot of vets over the years who have said spaying and neutering cures many things, both physical and mental ](*,)


Agreed! It's so important to find a vet who you can trust to do what's actually in the best interest of the dog rather than one who repeats the knee jerk "party line". 

Things that make me give stink eye and change vets tout suite:

"Congratulations on your new pup, lets make that neuter apt right now". 

"Raw feeding is not nutritionally sound, you need to switch to Hill's dog food and as a matter of fact we sell it right here"

"Your dog is itchy? Time for allergy testing or Time for steroids"

](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Agreed! It's so important to find a vet who you can trust to do what's actually in the best interest of the dog rather than one who repeats the knee jerk "party line".
> 
> Things that make me give stink eye and change vets tout suite:
> 
> ...


I'm itchy should I check out steroids!

And no its not crabs!😀


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no Lee
just get one of those new toilets that have a bidet type water jet function 

.... or wipe better ;-)

the water jets are quite nice once you get "conditioned" to them //lol//


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> no Lee
> just get one of those new toilets that have a bidet type water jet function
> 
> .... or wipe better ;-)
> ...


I guess I walked right into that one, huh Rick?☺


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

rick smith said:


> i hope the vet gave you a thorough explanation of why removing balls stops infections from reocurring.
> 
> sorry, but i've been down on vets since one killed my dog and required payment for providing a "service" that was NOT requested :-(
> 
> don't want to start a debate, but i have heard a lot of vets over the years who have said spaying and neutering cures many things, both physical and mental ](*,)


 
Thats where I was going with my post. Vet wanted to neuter due to infection/prostate cancer, when he was already neutered, and was neutered before I got him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

In my specific circumstance the vet waited until the second time in 10 months to recommend neutering.

There was no mention of neuter the first infection.

The first time was puss. This time it's blood.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> In my specific circumstance the vet waited until the second time in 10 months to recommend neutering.
> 
> There was no mention of neuter the first infection.
> 
> The first time was puss. This time it's blood.


Yum!


----------



## Julia Norton VMD (Sep 11, 2008)

Testosterone is a large contributing factor to prostate infections but not so much w cancer. If the dog is a valuable breeding animal, treat the infection w a repro specialist , evaluate semen quality and then freeze. Some specialists might have some tx options to delay neutering. They are trying some human drugs for enlarged prostate. Obviously this requires a comitted owner w financial resources.


----------

